# Hong Kong issues advisory on Philippines travel



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> The Phillippines are not as popular of a tourist destination for Hong Kongers as Taiwan, Thailand, and China. I haven't seen too much tourist promotion compared to the other East Asian destinations.


Don't forget Malaysia as a popular destination for HK tourists  Anyway, true that the Philippines is not too much of a popular destintion for HK tourists but it's because they don't advertise it that much. Though I did saw a WOW Philippines ad in a KMB bus when I was in Mong Kok. But there are still a sizable no. of HK tourist visiting The Philippines though not as many as South Koreans.

The Philippines is closer to HK since the flight is one hour and thirty minutes but most would prefer flying to Thailand since the rates are cheaper compared to the Philippines. Hong Kong to Bangkok is some of the cheapest in the region.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Malaysia is far less popular to Hong Kongers than the typical hotspots such as Thailand and Taiwan, so I didn't mention it. Thailand has traditionally been a key market for Hong Kong outbound tourists. HK's largest travel agency first started off with Thailand-bound tours.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here is a report about Hong Kong's outbound tourists from the Canadian government :
http://strategis.ic.gc.ca/epic/internet/inimr-ri.nsf/en/gr105219e.html

Hong Kong, despite its small size, is a significant outbound tourist market. In 2001, Hong Kong recorded 4.8 million resident departures to non-China/Macau destinations. The U.S.A. attracted 218,175 Hong Kong visitors in 2001. Hong Kong was the fifth-largest Asian market for outbound tourists to the U.S. The U.S. was the number-one, long-haul destination for Hong Kong travellers. 

The report quoted the Hong Kong Immigration Department for the following statistics. In 2001, North America attracted 376,635 resident departures. Europe and the Middle East attracted 347,612 departures, Australia another 237,493, North Asia 761,616, and SE Asia 2,504,621. The breakdown :
Malayisa - 219,364
Philippines 283,174
Singapore - 331,909
Thailand - 559,985
Taiwan - 525,526
China - 52,002,944
Macau - 4,293,622
South Korea - 277,106
Japan - 484,510
USA - 218,175
UK - 172,083


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

A Travel Advisory is nothing but a stupid piece of statement that is meant to humiliate another country. It's as if all foreigners coming to the Philippines are GUNNED DOWN!!!!


----------



## vanoy2000 (Nov 29, 2005)

this is a useless thread.
can we ask the moderator to delete this?


----------



## rowell_sk (Apr 11, 2005)

delete

delete


delete


delete


delete


delete



delete


----------



## rowell_sk (Apr 11, 2005)

this thread is clearly created to discredit the Philippines!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

You guys are being too reactive. Face it guys, there's something going on in your country especially what happened during the past weekends. And it's proper that HK gives travel advisories to countries where there is trouble. At least the SAR government does care about it's citizens instead of putting them in danger. 

Hong Kong does not discourage it's residents to travel to the Philippines whether it's business or vacation but alerting it's residents to be cautious.

The Philippines would also have travel advisories as well for it's citizens. Like forbidding it's citizens to travel to Iraq because of the dangers that's happening there


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^^Oh you know wanch, im having this strong urge to torture you now! You're giving all those lame reasons on why you FLAUNTED to everyone in SSC that the Philippines was granted an advisory by Hong Kong! Bombs explode in Indonesia, Al-Qaida is threatening the US of another attack, and Iraq, oh my goodness IRAQ! How come you included OUR country ONLY!!! Shithead ka talaga, nakamamatay ba ang rallies!? And for your info, Pres Arroyo already cancelled the declaration of STate of Emergency!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

OtAkAw said:


> ^^Oh you know wanch, im having this strong urge to torture you now! You're giving all those lame reasons on why you FLAUNTED to everyone in SSC that the Philippines was granted an advisory by Hong Kong! Bombs explode in Indonesia, Al-Qaida is threatening the US of another attack, and Iraq, oh my goodness IRAQ! How come you included OUR country ONLY!!! Shithead ka talaga, nakamamatay ba ang rallies!? And for your info, Pres Arroyo already cancelled the declaration of STate of Emergency!


Yo man, just chill!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.wowphilippines.com.ph/news/news2.asp?id=406

*TRAVEL ADVISORY 1:*

We wish to advise the traveling public that travel to the Philippines continues to be safe. 

All appropriate government agencies as well as other law enforcement agencies have coordinated their activities to ensure the safety of all tourists. Tourist facilities, establishments and related services, including international gateways, continue to conduct their business as usual. 

We therefore assure the traveling public and the overseas markets that the *TOURIST DESTINATIONS OF THE COUNTRY REMAIN SAFE, BOLSTERED BY THE INHERENT WARMTH AND HOSPITALITY OF THE FILIPINO PEOPLE.*

24 February 2006. Manila, Philippines 

(signed) JOSEPH H. DURANO 
Secretary


----------

